# ButterFly Bits



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

ButterFly Bits

How to use and make butterfly splines on your the router table.
Note** make the spline 1 1/2" to 2" tall, then cut off the scap to get the 
1 3/16" tall spline,you need the sq.edge at the top of the spline to have something to hold on to when you make it and to ride against the fence.

I should NOTE****
You can use a 1/2" standard 14deg. dovetail bit but the setup is a hard one and the splines will snap because the center point of the spline is only 3/8" wide.
You can also use the ButteryFly/Dovetail bits on picture frames (on a 45deg. setup) but you will need to make a jig like the one Bob & Rick used .
That's to say a Sandwich type jig, 2 parts cut on 45deg. with the picture frame in the center, then with a clmp to hold them as one and then pass it over the dovetail bit.



http://www.pricecutter.com/product.asp?pn=P19-4016&bhcd2=1159677803

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Bj, Shouldn’t the Diameter /width of the spline = the dovetail bit Diameter/width?
I just got to find me few of those none feather boards.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

You lost me ?
They are both 1", the spline and the dovetail bit. (in width at the big ends)
"feather boards" = easy to make with a bit of hardwood. 

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Hi Bj,



> They are both 1", the spline and the dovetail bit. (in width at the big ends)


That's what I was getting at, couldn't tell from the pic if they were the same 
width at the big ends.  



> "feather boards" = easy to make with a bit of hardwood.


I guess I could try it with jigsaw. or cut the pattern and then use a router.
I'm also thinking about wheel type none feather boards, what you think?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router 
I have tried many,many feather boards and the one in the snapshots (Oak-Park type) work for so many tools in my shop,they are great because you can load them up so to speak.
From 1/2" to 3" of load presser with out snaping the stock,great tools for the shop.
I also use them for bench dogs,short ones about 2" to 3" long.

Jig saw one out and use it for a pat. and then set the flush trim in the router and made two or 3 .
Need to watch the grain,rib out, uphill thing.

Bj


----------



## LMACFTE (Oct 6, 2008)

I am looking for information on joining mitered joints (like a picture frame) with the combination of a butterfly spline cut stock and dovetail. I want to make the frame of one color wood in the butterfly out of another color so that there is an inlay effect as you look at the frame. But my problem is keeping the butterfly straight across the 45-deg joint. Also unsure if I should be trying to do this on my table or holding the router and using a jig of some sort.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi LMACFTE

I think you are talking about the one below but I'm not real sure if that's what you want to do.. 
You can order e-plans from Oak-Park

405- Periscope:
Gifts mean more when they're homemade! This periscope is sure to be a hit-- at your loved ones next birthday. On this episode of the Router Workshop, the Rosendahl's show you how to make the required box joints, angled mirror blocks and how to make decorative inlays for a toy that will last for many, many years. A periscope for kids of all ages!

http://www.routerworkshop.com/S400.html
=====

You also see the one below on your computer from:
http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com/

Bob will show you how to make the frame for the mirror 
using bow ties in the mitered joints..

http://www.routerworkshop.com/S600.html

601-604 Four Part - Jewelry and Lingerie Cabinet:



========


LMACFTE said:


> I am looking for information on joining mitered joints (like a picture frame) with the combination of a butterfly spline cut stock and dovetail. I want to make the frame of one color wood in the butterfly out of another color so that there is an inlay effect as you look at the frame. But my problem is keeping the butterfly straight across the 45-deg joint. Also unsure if I should be trying to do this on my table or holding the router and using a jig of some sort.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

If I'm seeing things correctly. If one rips the spline in half that would make a great drawer dt slide. Of course it probably wouldn't be prudent to do, with all the different type of drawer slides on the market. Just a thought though.


----------

